# Five ways to stay safe online while playing Pokémon Go



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Ah, Pokémon Go. Most of us have heard about it, played it, and (probably for some) been concerned by it.
> 
> Since its release in early July, the game has been part of headlines for weeks: from how it caused a resounding buzz in North America, Australia, Europe, and Japan to how they’re blamed for accidents, local crimes, and (in a rare case) even death.
> 
> ...


https://blog.malwarebytes.com/101/2...2016newsletter&utm_content=playing-pokemon-go


----------

